# Little Sculpey Pumpkins



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I've put together a simple how-to on how I sculpt my little pumpkins.

There really isn't any secret method, just lots of playing 

Here's an overview: Roll the sculpey into balls. Press creases into the sides (rings around the ball) to create 'pumpkin sections'. Carve out or press in the jack 'o lantern face. Attach a small stem (tiny rolled piece of clay). Smooth the outside of the sculpey with alcohol using a Q-tip. Bake. Paint.

A full how-to is available here: http://www.ghoulfriday.com/how_to/little_pumpkins


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I've toyed with the idea of doing some Sculpey creations, and your little tidbits on handling it are very useful to know (particularly the "cooling in the refrigerator" and "watch out for fingerprints" parts)


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I think it would ready help me if you make say a dozen or so and send them to me so I have a visual aid that I can hold in my hand and examine from all angles. Hehehehehe


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Creepy little buggers!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Another great tut, GF... filled with great little tips to make it easier for those just starting out... thanks so much!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

widdle cute-ums....


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

They are sweet!


----------



## KimilyTheStrange (Jul 20, 2008)

Put simply...you rock!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks folks. Glad you find it useful 



Lady Nyxie said:


> I think it would ready help me if you make say a dozen or so and send them to me so I have a visual aid that I can hold in my hand and examine from all angles. Hehehehehe


*grins* Of course! I knew something was missing from the tutorial: free props.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Ghoul Friday said:


> Thanks folks. Glad you find it useful
> 
> *grins* Of course! I knew something was missing from the tutorial: free props.


Don't think of them as free props think of them as project aids.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Thank you for the tips Ghoul. I have used the refridgerator idea and it works great but i sure didnt know about the alcohol. It is really great to have these little how -to's to help out those of us with less experience but so much will to learn.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks GF I have been waiting for this how to. I hope my little pumpkins will make you proud.

Edit: Can I get get the scuplty clay and tools a Michaels? Or somewhere else perhaps?


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

hpropman said:


> Edit: Can I get get the scuplty clay and tools a Michaels? Or somewhere else perhaps?


Michaels will have it, as will most art supply stores.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I was just at Michaels yesterday at lunch and they had 2 shelves of it!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Ghoul Friday said:


> Michaels will have it, as will most art supply stores.


cool thanks


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I just bought a bit of Sculpey today at Michaels, I love their 40% off coupons that come on the receipt. These pumpkins rock!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thank you, GF! I didn't know you could smooth sculpey with alcohol. Also I think your paint job is excellent.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for the step-by-step! It's got me thinking about a project with my daughter. You go, Ghoul!!


----------



## sister (Jul 24, 2012)

I love miniatures and your pumpkins are great!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow, Ghoul Friday, you have a way with clay! They are very cool pumpkins and your sculpt technique and tips are priceless. Thank you for sharing and your painting techniques are awesome! You have a mad talent!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I have to admit your pumpkins made me take up sculpting. I saw them and fell in love with them for my groom's table decor (Tim Burton-esque). After I realized I could not get them close to what yours looked like so I got discouraged... Then I decided to just go for it. I made hollow pumpkins to wire LEDs to. I've got them in my albums if you want to look at them .


----------

